# Высокое давление из-за проблем с позвоночником



## Олег1 (11 Янв 2012)

Добрый день!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли повышение давление быть вызвано проблемами с позвоночником.
По поводу позвоночника - в НИИ ревматологии 3 года назад поставили подозрение на формирование ложного сустава (неоартроз).

2 месяца назад начало подниматься давление (бывает 170-160/75-95), я начал проходить разные исследования и, кажется, что всё остальное уже проверил (Гормоны в норме, сердце более-менее в норме, почки в норме, анлизы кровь, моча - в норме).

P.S. Рост - 205 см, так что я в принципе склонен к проблемам с позвоночником.


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

Ложного сустава чего? Места какого?


----------



## Олег1 (11 Янв 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Ложного сустава чего? Места какого?


В поясничном отделе позвоночника.


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

Пароксизмальные повышения АД могут быть следствием нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника. Причем не всегда. Очень опосредованно, через целую цепочку патоморфологических изменений.
Бывает, что структурные нарушения в поясничном отделе причинно-следственно связаны с шейным отделом. Но, это еще более длинная патогенетическая цепочка...
Обратитесь к хорошему неврологу-мануальному терапевту. Как минимум он исключит проблемы шейного отдела и направит на правильный алгоритм посещения других специалистов.


----------



## Олег1 (11 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за ответ!

Цепочка посещения врачей и так кажется довольно правильной с высоким АД - терапевт, кардиолог, эндокринолог, нефролог.
На самом деле, слыша от каждого из них, что я здоров, и все анализы и исследования такие, что хоть сейчас в космос, уже сам не понимаю от чего же все эти проблемы.


----------

